# الاحمال من أشري 1981 والجداول مكتوبة عالاكسل



## sosodeep (24 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
جداول الأشري 1981 المستخدمة لحساب الأحمال :
الجداول أغلبها لم تتغير و لكن تم تفصيل بعضها في النسخ الحديثة ولم تعد تدرج كاملة لأن الأشري "حسب مسمعت" حتنزل برنامج خاص بها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:59:
المهم إني حسب مشفت من اطلاعي البسيط بأغلب النسخ الحديثة بكونوا كاتبين إنو الجداول مأخوذة من نسخ قديمة متل 
1981 - 1985 – 1989 ........الخ ولكن بتفصيل أكبر لهذه الجداول .
نشالله تستفيدوا

الرابط :​ 

http://www.4shared.com/account/file/93695163/5d5b6e96/ASHRAE_F_1981_C_Lood.html​ 


للحصول على نسخة واضحة و مكتوبة عالاكسل راجعوا موضوعي :​ 

برنامجي و شرحي لحساب الاحمال بطريقة CLTD وكل ما يلزم للحساب​ 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=124917​


----------



## mohamed mech (24 مارس 2009)

انتا راجل سكرة 
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## sosodeep (24 مارس 2009)

العفو يا معلم انشالله يكونوا عجبوك


----------



## mohamed mech (24 مارس 2009)

بضاعة نضيفة حاجه كده تكييف النفوخ


----------



## zanitty (24 مارس 2009)

و الله عندك حق يا محمد
انا اتكيفت


----------



## alaa eldin farag (24 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (27 أغسطس 2009)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء يا أخ سوسو ديب . وشكرا*​


----------



## husam anbar (28 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يا عزيزي معلوماتك قيمه وتستحق الثناء جهودك مشكوره


----------



## أبو تسنيم محمد (28 أغسطس 2009)

7غلغاليىومتنناتعلففقيؤب ؤ رةهتعههعقففيبتن


----------



## أبو تسنيم محمد (28 أغسطس 2009)

جخه حةنمكظظز عهكم تنكمكمكمممممممممكمممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك


----------



## قحطان العابدي (29 أغسطس 2009)

أخي الكريم sosodeep مشكور على هذا المجهود الأكثر من رائع 
ووفقك الله لما هو خير
أطلب منك (إن إستطعت) أن تحصل لي على ASHRAE 1981لأنني بحاجة ماسة له
ولك الشكر والتقدير
وأرجو الرد بالسرعة الممكنة


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (27 يناير 2011)

جزاك عنا الكريم خير الجزاء


----------



## حسام محمد (27 يناير 2011)

يسلمو يا معلم شي كتيييييييييييير حلو وانا بحاجة اليه 
يسلمو ايديك


----------



## goor20 (27 يناير 2011)

thanks


----------



## mechanic power (27 يناير 2011)

الله واكبر
شكرا يابشمهندس
والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## eehaboo (28 يناير 2011)

لك شوهاد يا امينو شو هاد اي يسلمو ايديك يا بطل....


----------



## محمد ابوالنجا (8 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## علي السياب (23 فبراير 2012)

اخي العزيز الرابط للكتاب اشري لا يعمل لو تكرمت ورفعته على غير موقع


----------



## hzine133 (8 يونيو 2012)

مشكور و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amr fathy (28 يونيو 2012)

ارجو تحديث الواصلة وشكرا


----------



## agordat1977 (28 يونيو 2012)

ارجو تحديث الواصلة وشكرا


----------



## القمر الذهبى (28 يونيو 2012)

​شكرا على مجهودك​


----------



## COREY (28 يونيو 2012)

*شكراُ على المعلومات القيمه بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز
*


----------



## ASHRAF100 (9 يناير 2013)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## medoo00o (9 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (17 أكتوبر 2013)

ممكن تنزل الرابط تانى لأنه مش شغال


----------



## عمروالبروه (20 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا ياغالى


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (20 أكتوبر 2013)

ياريت تفعل الرابط او تحاول ترفعه كملف مرفق فيزداد الدعاء لك و يستمر ثواب الصدقة 
جزاكم الله خيرا 
و دعوة لكل من لديه ملف سوفت كوبي من أي مرجع أجنبي أو احد البرامج أو الجداول المستعان بها أن يتكرم و يضعها في صيغة مرفقات و ليكن العام 2014 عام صياغة ملفات الملتقي في هيئة ملفات مرفقة حتي تكون متاحة في أي وقت لأي زميل ، و نيسر على رائدنا زانيتي ترتيبها
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (21 أكتوبر 2013)

تمنيت لو أن كل الملفات الهامة مرفقات فلا تتأثر بمرور الوقت


----------



## basher88 (25 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا بس ليش ماعم بقدر حمل الملف


----------

